# 34 - 40 gauge Nichrome 80 Wire



## Jebula999 (21/6/16)

Hey Guys,

Anyone know someone that supplies 34 to 40 gauge Nichrome 80 Wire?

Been making custom builds and loving it, but now i need some finer wire


----------



## RiaanRed (21/6/16)

Good Luck finding someone LOCAL! 32-40 is more scarce than Gold and Diamonds! I import mine, the only way it seems


----------



## Migs (21/6/16)

From where do you import man, we need to do a group buy from a vendor in USA lol


----------



## Jebula999 (22/6/16)

I posted the same question on facebook and turns out Lung Candy has 32ga to 40ga Nichrome 80 wire. It's Twisted Messes wire and in quite large spools.

There will also be another vendor supplying Nichrome 80 wire in a few weeks, don't want to mention the name in case it is not meant to be known yet.


----------



## RiaanRed (22/6/16)

Migs said:


> From where do you import man, we need to do a group buy from a vendor in USA lol



From Fasttech, it takes about 3 to 4 weeks for delivery but the prices is good and they have ALL the wire in ALL sizes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiaanRed (22/6/16)

Jebula999 said:


> I posted the same question on facebook and turns out Lung Candy has 32ga to 40ga Nichrome 80 wire. It's Twisted Messes wire and in quite large spools.
> 
> There will also be another vendor supplying Nichrome 80 wire in a few weeks, don't want to mention the name in case it is not meant to be known yet.



They ONLY have one spool 40ga in stock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

